# California Whitewater?



## taylorian64 (Mar 18, 2014)

ATTN boaters kayakers in cali!!! Here I find myself in cali for the next couple months and hoping to check out some whitewater while im here if the drought doesnt make that impossible. Any good info on rivers, putins takeouts, possible trips I might be able to tag along on to check some water out while im here before I head back to montana would be great. I only brought my tandem ducky down with me but I'll run it pretty much anywhere. class 3, 4 count me in. Let me know what y'all think!!!


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm not in the area, but found these sites helpful for my trip out there a few weeks ago

California Creeks - Whitewater Rafting and Kayaking

A Wet State - Guide to California Kayaking

Darin McQuoid Photography


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*check out*

check out boof.com for a CA specific paddlers forum.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

If anyone has Beta or can link a site for the Sequoia Nat. Forest area (by the needles) I'll be there next month! Looking for class 3/4 also.


----------



## taylorian64 (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks everyone for the input, hopefully the flows down here make it possible


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

If you are climbing the needles look over your shoulder and you will see the Kern


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

get on the kern, low flows this year but still fun.


----------



## taylorian64 (Mar 18, 2014)

looks like its going to be the kern


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

*No Snow Blues*

Miserable snow pack this yr.
I am not sure if the Kern would be worth it. No water on the lower at this point and the upper is barley running. Water is diverted for power on the upper section so it could be really low, but a ducky could make it. A hike in to the Forks of Kern would be epic but it is a class 5 run. Kaweah is cool but no water in it as of this time.
You might take a look at the Kings, Merced or Tuolumne. All of them are running right now. Merced is good class 3-4 and the water will not get to ass-kicking size this yr. Easy shuttle and as a bonus you would be right outside of Yosemite. Kings is class 3 and a little isolated but a great place to spend time. Tuolumne is the hardest river wise and logistically. I am not even sure if the road down is open yet. It has a release on it so there will be some water into the summer and the road will open at sometime. The T is the best.
I am down for boating anywhere with anyone but I would need enough water to float my cat. Hit me up and I can at least give you folks some info. We have a solid week of warm weather out here over spring break so what little snow will be burning off quick. 
Love to get out on the rivers this week. 
cheers


----------



## Rushing661 (Jun 29, 2012)

The upper kern water is not being diverted this year due to the Edison repairing dam diversion. Water is starting to rise and flows are good for chemise, thunder, cable ect.. The forks is also another great option as low flows are still very exciting. The Kern river festival is also next weekend and will have a down river race that should be fun. If you are hitting the kern let me know and we can meet up at park in Kernville and find a run to hit.


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

I stand corrected. If Edison is not diverting and the flow gets up around 1000 the Upper Kern is great. Right now it is 600. Kernville is a super cool town and w/ the festival it would be a rockin time. Might go myself. Need to stop in on the new micro brewery. + I love the Hut. Thanks for tip 611


----------



## Rushing661 (Jun 29, 2012)

Edison's diversion not being up and running is really a huge deal this year. We can now boat everything from forks to Kernville even with the lower water this year. Takes some of the sting away from not having Brush Creek for the festival. Hope to see you at the festival races.


----------



## Rushing661 (Jun 29, 2012)

There will be something for everyone this year for a short while on the kern class II- class V . 
The road to forks of kern is now open also! 

Www.kernfestival.com


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

Will the forks still be raftable in mid may?


----------



## Rushing661 (Jun 29, 2012)

Honestly, I think there will be a very small window for rafting if any at all. I don't raft much but I think you want 1000 + cfs. I would contact Sierra South Store to see what levels are good for rafting in there.


----------



## taylorian64 (Mar 18, 2014)

Villainista said:


> Miserable snow pack this yr.
> I am not sure if the Kern would be worth it. No water on the lower at this point and the upper is barley running. Water is diverted for power on the upper section so it could be really low, but a ducky could make it. A hike in to the Forks of Kern would be epic but it is a class 5 run. Kaweah is cool but no water in it as of this time.
> You might take a look at the Kings, Merced or Tuolumne. All of them are running right now. Merced is good class 3-4 and the water will not get to ass-kicking size this yr. Easy shuttle and as a bonus you would be right outside of Yosemite. Kings is class 3 and a little isolated but a great place to spend time. Tuolumne is the hardest river wise and logistically. I am not even sure if the road down is open yet. It has a release on it so there will be some water into the summer and the road will open at sometime. The T is the best.
> I am down for boating anywhere with anyone but I would need enough water to float my cat. Hit me up and I can at least give you folks some info. We have a solid week of warm weather out here over spring break so what little snow will be burning off quick.
> ...


unfortunately this week and next are no good, but I'll be in touch and hopefully we can hit the water soon and somewhere


----------



## taylorian64 (Mar 18, 2014)

Rushing661 said:


> The upper kern water is not being diverted this year due to the Edison repairing dam diversion. Water is starting to rise and flows are good for chemise, thunder, cable ect.. The forks is also another great option as low flows are still very exciting. The Kern river festival is also next weekend and will have a down river race that should be fun. If you are hitting the kern let me know and we can meet up at park in Kernville and find a run to hit.


If I go after the Kern I will defintely be in touch 661, thanks for the info!


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

How do you get information on the status of the road down to the Tuolumne?


----------



## Rushing661 (Jun 29, 2012)

http://forums.boof.com/showthread.php?12775-Tuolumne-2014-Season


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

*750 on the kern*

w/o diversion you can raft all the upper sections, Forks too. I had a friend put a raft down the forks at 600 last week.


----------

